# Egg Freezing - BBC News



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Article from the BBC today:

https://www.bbc.com/news/health-51463488

Riley x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

thanks for sharing. I have already read it, must-read for those who are considering egg freezing


----------



## Kbooboo (May 26, 2021)

Yes I remember this. I called a clinic (Women's i think)and asked them what are the numbers of live births from frozen eggs and she gave a fairly high number. Does this mean she may have told me live births from frozen fertilised embryos? I find the article a little hard to understand.


----------

